# What have you added to your Van ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Jezports post on too many mods got me thinking,

Everyone adds something to their van, whether it be a little tweak or in some vans ( a la Les  i.e. Saddletramps case) they have every gadget possible to make life easier and don't blame em

So what have you added and why ?

And maybe even more interesting is what is the approx value of the addons you added and the initial purchase price of the van ?

Edited: to add multiple choice poll


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Awning for shade

2nd battery and solar panel so we can use van off hook up for longer

Bike rack for carrying bikes :roll: 

Gaslow system for easier access to gas abroad, also cheaper gas.

Awning, 2nd battery and bike rack aspart of the deal when buying, we had a budget, got van and additions for less than we had set.

Gaslow and solar panel added later.

Not sure they will have increased the resale value, but that was not our intention.

What they have done is give us a van and the means to use it as we want to.

Sue

thinking of adding cruise control as my right foot seems to get heavy when John falls asleep. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

2 machine guns and a rocket launcher.

See you at Peterborough. :wink: :evil:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

we bought the "old camel" for 17.900.- Euro , it was more or less "naked" when thinking of extras 

- first step : we added a solar power supply with 120 WP plus second 85 amps battery ( 1900.- Euro) , reason: independent life enabled
- step 2 : inverter 2000W made by waeco (575.- Euro)
when parking "wild" I want my coffee as well 
-step 3 : Omnistor 5003 awning, 4meters (500.- Euro)
reason:a void sun burns 
-step 4 : pilot seats ( 750.- Euro)
better for our aging backs
-step 5 : automatic satellite dish (Caro digital) ...(2K Euro)
my "government" wants to watch her favorite soaps 
-step 6 : bike carrier with levelling function ( 450.- Euro)
-step 7 : we plan to change the lighting to LED`s in march


that`s it for the time being. I guess , I almost doubled the value
the "old Camel" by all these improvements

Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Far too much!!!!!

Omnister Awning, Freshlite air con , lg solar panel+electronic control linked to les/ and vec/ batteries 2x 110 batteries, gaslow system + 2x11 bottles, external BBQ 

Wire internal garage doors to give the dog fresh air when he's drying off, and to contain him on' tight fitting' aires

Bike rack and Gas generator 

Still need inverter but cant decide on the Wattage

Oh, and upgrading the weight to carry it all :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not looking to resale value,just that it suits us and the hound

Aldra


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think the important thing is to decide how you will use the motorhome and then fit appropriate accessories to make that type of holiday more comfortable.

I have fitted far too many accessories tbh but as we like to have electrical independence and not *have* to have a hook up I have 2 heavy duty leisure batteries with 160watts of solar to keep them topped up.

Add to this a 2000watt inverter and mrs wakk can use the hairdryer,her main objection to wild camping was not being able to do her hair properly-a woman has to have her hairdryer. 

Just occasionally the pitch with the best view has been non electric so we can go on it without a second thought


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

On a more serious note, I have an 80 watt wind turbine. It is pretty hopeless unless it is blowing a gale but nevertheless it helps us wildcamp in winter. There was not much choice of turbine when I bought it but now there is a 300 watt 12 volt model available for less than £200. I think I will be buying one soon.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Reckon I must be the black sheep on this forum - bought current van new 16 months ago and can't think of anything I've physically fitted to it apart from a few strategically placed small sticky felt pads to eradicate the odd cupboard door rattle here and there. 

Carry lots of kit on board, but haven't attached anything!

Van came with cab a/c, cruise control and twin armrests on the swivelling captain's chairs.

Toured the UK and spent almost a month in France last year - stopped on aires, BritStops, campsites and wild camped - didn't find the need for any fitted extras.

Sorry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

1 Cruise control
2 4 extra 13 amp sockets
3 2 extra 12 volt sockets
4 4 solar panels etc
5 extra leisure battery and enclosure
6 new cab radio and screen aerial
7 satellite dish
8 tv and freesat receiver
9 external BBQ point
10 external 240v socket
12 ladder
13 bike rack
14 gaslow
15 air suspension
16 rear view camera/monitor
17 SOG
18 built in microwave
19 inverter with auto changeover
20 Status 530 aerial
21 windblocker shades
22 silver screens (taylor made's)
23 fridge cooling assist fans

plus loads of stuff forgotten or upgraded

Cost materials only (cheap)
bar cruise control fitted at show by Adroit services


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dish washer, cleaner, bedmaker, cook, navigator, site inspector, bed warmer.
All under the name of Lady p.

Then I aded a vu cube.

Never use it  

Dave p


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

I have fitted cruise control bought from Conrad Anderson, fitted by a mechanic friend and now would not be without it.
A 160 ah battery and 2000 watt inverter as we like to be as independent as possible.
Fiamma 2 bike rack and a storage cabinet that sits on the rear bumper below the rack for extra storage (see photo)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Part of the package for our new van includes bike rack, 140 watt solar panel, extra battery, external gas point for barbie, Reversing camera, cat 1 alarm and transfer of our gaslow system including adding an exterior fill point. That will be all we need and we are certainly not thinking of selling!! 

Jan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Isn't that what the >on line garage<  is for or have you forgotten Nuke. :lol:

peedee


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Dish washer, cleaner, bedmaker, cook, navigator, site inspector, bed warmer.
> All under the name of Lady p.
> 
> Dave p


Ah good point Dave, forgot to mention that essential accessory - mine acts as co-driver too (though not happy reversing in narrow country lanes :roll: )


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Dish washer, cleaner, bedmaker, cook, navigator, site inspector, bed warmer.
> All under the name of Lady p.
> 
> Dave p


Am I right in thinking you had a recent thread about Lady P not beeing too keen to join you?

Wonder why :roll: :lol: :lol:

Apologies for being off topic

Bringing it back to OP forgot the inverter
Does the remoska count?

Sue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW when I sell ASH all will be left on board. I'll start all over with BILLY Burstner. New subject matter for the DIY section
An Ixeo Plus 726G


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Following added over 3 years at approx cost of £3k

1. 130w solar panel, Steca PR1010 solar controller
2. 2nd leisure battery (96Ah)
3. Van Bitz battery manager
4. 1800 inverter
5. Camos 40" satellite dish, Zehnder 89 FTA & Bush HD Freesat
6. 19" mains HDTV
7. Reversing camera
8. Additional mains socket
9. Twin removable 12v fans (optimist)
10. Replacement LED lights and 2 reading spotlights.
11. Replaced flourescent tube in kitchen area with LED strip (1m).
12, Shelves in 3 overhead cupboards
13. Centre heavy curtain separating lounge/bed area from dinette for privacy and warmth.

Have WiFi booster to install with 500m range


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Following added over 3 years at approx cost of £3k
> 
> 1. 130w solar panel, Steca PR1010 solar controller
> 2. 2nd leisure battery (96Ah)
> ...


Now I never considered added shelving and such at all but all fitted everywhere








and better plate/cup storage


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> mr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Following added over 3 years at approx cost of £3k
> ...


The autoquest180 has many overhead cupboards but inefficient use of space. I've added shelves to some to use the upper cupboard space and seperate contents . I see you are able to use the whole volume in yours.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We added just a few things:

An awning.

I converted the front passenger seat so that it swings around.

Swapped the steel wheel for Alloys - off a Mercedes.

Thats about it


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> 1 Cruise control
> 2 4 extra 13 amp sockets
> 3 2 extra 12 volt sockets
> 4 4 solar panels etc
> ...


Can you still take any bikes on the rack or have you used all your payload :wink:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Alarm/immobiliser
Reversing camera/satnav
required for insurance but would also like to fit a solar panel for a bit of wilding plus keeping the batteries topped up when in storage.Quite fancy hydraulic levelling because I want to be a lazy barsteward.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Forgot

Strike back alarm

Built in Sat Nav, music, Tv and reversing camera

Extra plugs and all lighting LED Two TVs, bedroom and lounge, for DVDS, never watch Tv when in van but have portable sat system for when children borrow van

+lots of smaller modifications

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

cab already has cruise control and aircon, swivel seats. fitted an awning,solar panels, 3 extra 230v sockets to the 2 already factory fitted.came with 2x110v batt, fitted avtex tv, radio/cd in bedroom.would like an lpg tank, maybe next year. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not loads compared to some folks :lol: 

Changed lighting to LED

12 volt TV but as have the drop down one will take it out

100watt solar panel

2 leisure batteries & the computer thing to see how much is being used

Strike back

Batterymaster (fitted with strike back)

Came with carbon monoxide alarm added

Lot pictures of Brian and my poetry (printed off, encapsulated and blue tacked.

A wind chime just behind the drivers seat l love them.

The anti spill stuff on the upholstery

Vehicle body protection treatment.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The previous owner had already fitted

awning
extra blow air habitation heater supplied by hot engine water
dometic habitation air con
reversing sensors
security alarm
gas bbq point
oven & grill
mosquito door screen 

We fitted

extra hab door security lock
extra cab door chain & security locks
chemille door danglers
grip tracks (never used)
led lighting
bike rack
awning light
airride suspension
90 watt solar panel
fixings for wheel rising blocks on bike rack
flat screen tv and folding bracket
tv ariel fixes to bike rack
alugas twin refill gas cylinder system
klaxon horn
wheel trims
two swivel seat bases
extra coat and towel hooks
private number plate (hymer theme)
weight upgrade from 3500kg to4100kg
honda 2 kw inverter geny (already had this from previous van)
internal door to under fixed bed
isolation switch for water pump
removed auto boiler dump valve and fitted manual type
water drain strip preventing water running into kitchen window
fridge and cooker vent covers
external insulation screens (already had internal)
two fire alarms
two carbon monoxide alarms 
wind breaker that we never use
cadac safari chef
microwave
george foreman
12 v tyre compressor
spare gas regulator
spare fresh water pump
already had every water tap adaptor & hoses
" " all hook up leads & euro adapters
" " polarity tester
" " wooden blocks to place under the jacks I carry
" " reclining seats
" "awning straps
" " external washing dryer
" " wheel chocks (never used)
we bought a sat nav just to find aire's


Maintenance and repairs

Engine ecu
brake ecu
cam belt
set tyres
re program spare key
yearly services
engine battery
habitation gel battery
truma gas regulator
smev over hob glass top

There is bound to be a couple of items that I have forgotten

I think it is now a reasonable high spec.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> that`s it for the time being. I guess , I almost doubled the value
> the "old Camel" by all these improvements


Interesting, i wander realistically how much extra value is added to a van when we install all these addons on them ?

i.e. if i installed 10k worth of addons how much actually is added to the resale value ?



> Dish washer, cleaner, bedmaker, cook, navigator, site inspector, bed warmer.
> All under the name of Lady p.


lol Dave, the wife is the ultimate addon, but probably works out to be the most expensive 



> Isn't that what the >on line garage< is for or have you forgotten Nuke


nope Pete, its just interesting to hear the thought process as to why people fit certain addons 
but the online garage does track addons very well, have you seen everything that Les has fitted !



> There is bound to be a couple of items that I have forgotten
> 
> I think it is now a reasonable high spec.


Have you thought about adding it to the online garage Grath, u might be competing for the title of most modded van i reckon 

As well as saying what you have fitted, what are the things you most desire next to add to your vans ?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Starting from the sharp end.
Cruise Control (rarely used in the UK)
Tracker
Alarm
6off 13 amp sockets
TV
Satellite reciever 
Roof Mouted Aircon
Microwave shelf (never used)
Gaslow
Air Assist Suspension
Motorbike ramp in the Garage
13 Amp Socket in Garage
Reversing sensors
Reversing Camera
Remote spare tyre inflator
Towbar

Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

...I forgot - I'm just in the throws of organising cruise control. An easy fit on the VW T4


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Now I feel a complete cheapskate :!:

I have only added a bike rack and a reversing camera 

Don't know what else I really _need_ that isn't already fitted to the van :?:

Having said that, I wouldn't mind a Euro V engine, but that is possibly stretching the boundary somewhat :lol:

Mark


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > As well as saying what you have fitted, what are the things you most desire next to add to your vans ?
> 
> 
> Dave are you trying to decide what stock to get for next season ?? :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol no Jim i thought would be interesting to see what things were missing from a van design and what motorhomers were adding to compensate, good idea though lol


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Techno100 for the photos. Do you keep tea, coffee etc. in those containers.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

oldtart said:


> Thanks Techno100 for the photos. Do you keep tea, coffee etc. in those containers.


No all that stuff is in the cupboard left of the microwave. I ripped out the red velvet drinks crap and made it useful 8)


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

nukeadmin said:


> Interesting, i wander realistically how much extra value is added to a van when we install all these addons on them ?
> 
> i.e. if i installed 10k worth of addons how much actually is added to the resale value ?


For me the addition to resale value is whatever the buyer will pay.
Personally I lose nothing on installation as it only costs me my time and I enjoy it anyway.
Whoever buys my van will get a good buy.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*mods*

we get our new van on march 1st.we are getting a tracker fitted reverse camara awing and a bbq adaptor fitted.it comes with cruise control bluetooth and air con and the new euro 5 engine six speed gear box.130bhp cannie wait lol.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks. Do you use the same storage boxes for tea, coffee etc. , one large one or smaller ones for each item. We are gradually swapping over.

Our drinks are kept in a canvas supermarket bottle bag under the seat? Wine in cardboard boxes Access is quite easy!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Grath thats more like a total rebuild than a few add ons between the old owners and yourselves!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

oldtart said:


> Thanks. Do you use the same storage boxes for tea, coffee etc. , one large one or smaller ones for each item. We are gradually swapping over.
> 
> Our drinks are kept in a canvas supermarket bottle bag under the seat? Wine in cardboard boxes Access is quite easy!


We use screw top plastic jars from asda for tea coffe sugar but drinks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Grath thats more like a total rebuild than a few add ons between the old owners and yourselves!!!


No not a rebuild but just about got every extra needed and now we are thinking of changing for a newer model  
I could still add to her, but then we would have to keep her for ever.
It was unfortunate that both the engine ECU and the brake ECU both failed and believe it or not, the brake one cost much more than the other. No expense spared on our mobile bungalow


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this thread is very interesting as what some deem vital, seems trivial to others

I have added a multiple choice poll to the first post in the thread now so that you can mark what you installed, it will be intriguing to see what items come out as more "necessary" luxuries vs others


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just voted. 
You will soon know which accessories are worth stocking.
:lol: :roll:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey Nuke you left off kindle l know for me that is essential l love it and wouldnt go without it could also add laptop but for me kindleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think you might have your outdoorbits aftermarket hat on nuke 

anyway to read about my bits and pieces you need to follow this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-95831-.html

but one of the most important items is lightweight shelving.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Lol Frank I have been selling accessories for nigh on 7 years now, I think I know what sells by now 

However all the members don't have the benefits of my sales stats so it's useful for them to see what is popular,

I am going to create a separate related thread / poll for the items that were purchased but later either discarded or deemed a bad purchase due to not being used etc


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

as promised here is a thread where you can select those accessories / addons that you bought that turned out to be a waste of funds 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1199440.html#1199440


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> The previous owner had already fitted
> 
> awning
> extra blow air habitation heater supplied by hot engine water
> ...


Also those yellow mats which are useless.
sun blocker for awning (works also to keep rain out)
laptop for mobile internet
dongle
fiat cab carpet
rubber mats

Just as well I have over 1000kg pay load!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have added a couple of extra shelves today - we had two cupboards that you could only put a few things in and the rest of the available space was useless. Do I have doubled the size of her 'knicker cupboard' (Go on I dare you! ) and done the same on the opposite side helping the storage of books etc


----------

